# Help Making App



## KiWiLiT43 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never tried to make my own Android application, and although I'm sure I could figure it out, I really don't have the time to dedicate to it. With that said I think I have a very good idea for an Android app and would be interested in talking with a developer on how to make it a reality. I'm not sure if what I am thinking is even possible, but have some ideas on how we could make it work. It would require a developer adept at Bluetooth functionality and how to code for it.

Please PM me if seriously interested; obviously I am not going to post the idea on the forum as I think that it could be financially rewarding to myself as well as the developer.

Thank you in advance!


----------

